
Finding a Lost Strain of Rice, and Clues to Slave Cooking - samclemens
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/13/dining/hill-rice-slave-history.html
======
pankajdoharey
This rice looks strikingly similar to an Indian Rice called as, Matta Rice or
Kerala Red Rice.

------
dstroot
Interesting article. Thanks for sharing it. On a complete tangent I just
decided I can no longer abide publishers who litter their content with inline
advertisements. I couldn’t finish and I am avoiding The NY Times going
forward. It’s just too distracting.

~~~
Semiapies
uBlock Origin.

What's annoying is that I've actually signed up to _pay_ for their basic
digital access, and they still not only still try to serve me those ads, but
because I block the ads, half the time they still put a little please-let-us-
inflict-ads-on-you bug at the bottom of the page.

